# How to bid on paint fire code lines in the stairwells



## brazilianpainter (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello everybody.

I have a company looking me to bid on paint fire code lines on steps (20), landing area (probably 8x8) and handrails (2) 

Things to know:

That is for the entire building
Price needs to be for labor only

According to my calculations it would take 1 painter half day to mask each step(20) + landing area 8x8 and 2 handrails and 1 door outline in about 2 1/2 hours... plus 1 hour to roll 2 coats and 30 minutes to clean up.

So, each floor should be done in half day 1 guy?

Does that sound right? 

I am thinking about bidding $250 per floor.
The bid is a set price and I need to make sure the price is in aligned with my local market here in Dallas, Texas.

Anyone here with experience in this kind of application?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

brazilianpainter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the building in use?
Can you close the stairwell?
Will the employee work steady, or try and stretch out the job?
What about bleed through? How do you plan on cleaning/fixing that?
Sundries, are they provided as well?
Product adhering to the substrate?
Who's responsible for cleaning/prepping? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

brazilianpainter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I have a company looking me to bid on paint fire code lines on steps (20), landing area (probably 8x8) and handrails (2)
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to PT.

Second, straight pricing questions are frowned upon here due to the extreme variables involved. However, getting help on HOW to bid something like this is fine. Hopefully you can receive some assistance.

RH


----------



## brazilianpainter (Feb 17, 2020)

Buildings are a mixture of new and occupied buildings.

The stairwell can and will be closed while we are painting.

The painter will be monitored very closely and will have a very clear understanding of times and expectations.

The bleed through would be avoided by using aluminum tape to minimize any bleed outs.
They will provide all supplies...They want labor only price.
The painter will be responsible to clean as you go.

Thanks


----------



## lmonson6031 (Apr 26, 2020)

*Commercial Painting Bidding Process*

Hello,

I see no one continued with your questions. I am not much help as I do mainly residential and smaller commercial projects but I would definitely know how to read Plans/Blueprints well which you probably do and never overlook anything. Anything to has to do with your painting scope know exactly what the project call out for and if there are any questions send them RFI information.

We can dialogue. I could use some help as I might be getting into larger commercial projects.


----------

